# That Smell - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Talk about perfect covers! Great song, my fave Skynnard.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

glad we hit your fave - thanks so much for checking this out!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Superb, my fave also. Terrific guitar work by both of you


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the kind post and we all sure appreciate you giving this a listen!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dale said:


> thanks for the kind post and we all sure appreciate you giving this a listen!


I try not to miss any and I've been following you since the old days with just you and your son  That is one very talented group of musicians and I hope you all feel blessed to have found each other


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Again another great track Dale. These LS songs you have been showcasing are IMHO the best they ever put out. On a side note high school friends and myself had tickets to see them in Detroit in 1977 but unfortunately it was cancelled due to the crash.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

that's a very cool, but sad, story not many people could tell. Thanks so much for the listen, your friend, dale.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW!! 

This video just gave me a new appreciation for the song. It's always been a throw away for me. Didn't love it, didn't hate, but not one of my favs for sure. The way you guys showcase the guitar work makes me realize how good it really was. And then fall over that you replicated it.

Thank you!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That was great,one of my favourite LS tunes too .


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks gentlemen for the very kind posts - we greatly appreciate the time you shared to check this out!


----------

